# Players you'd want Charlotte to trade for?



## Herdof (Nov 14, 2004)

I'd really want to see Charlotte go after Joe Johnson from Phoenix, but without giving up too much. I still want to see Chris Paul drafted by the Bobcats.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

LeBron James, Yao Ming?


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

if darko is a good as people say he can be, and the pistons arent using him??
just a thought


----------



## Eatinthepudding8 (Jul 10, 2004)

i would like to see a bobcat starting five that looked like this.


pg. Chris Paul
sg. Joe Johnson
sf. Gerald Wallace
pf. Emeka Okafor
c. Samuel Dalembert

could you imagine how good a fast break team could be. not to mention the blocks that they would get per game:yes:


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Eatinthepudding8</b>!
> i would like to see a bobcat starting five that looked like this.
> 
> 
> ...


i likke that starting lineup


----------



## Herdof (Nov 14, 2004)

Same here.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

if oke is going to be a post presence, he needs some one to stretch the d. Wally Scczerbiak!


----------



## jimo2305 (Aug 17, 2004)

lol which players would u give out to get dalembert and johnson.. 

bobcats should holdon to ely too.. eddie house is valuable and at the same time expendable.. u could get a good player w/ eddie house.. 

lol on NBA2k5 i started a franchise with the bobcats and made some trades left and right.. my starting line up is:

Melvin Ely , Okafor, Demar Johnson, Tracy McGrady and J.R. Bremer.. 

i got tmac by trading my first and second round picks, along with eddie house lol.. that'd never happen in real life huh


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

If I were the Bobcats, I'd go after a pure point guard that could run the break, some younger 3-point shooters, and a post player.


----------



## Herdof (Nov 14, 2004)

ESPN 2K5 is the ****! Even though trading is easy....

College Hoops surpasses NBA 2K5.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yea i started with the bobcats and do the same kinda stuff. I love that game. But the best part is drafting fake players!!! I had jr smith and jr bremer too!

im telling you, wally szczerbiak... Perfect compliment to oke


----------

